# Custom Built EV Project - For Sale



## gilchrist (Jan 7, 2016)

Here we have my electric car project, started about 3 yrs ago. 
All the hard work has been completed, It has 2 x 7Kw 72Vdc brushles motors supplied by Kelly Contollers and 2 x motor controllers again from Kelly. (Both matched pairs.) I have fitted an onboard 72V 12A Battery charger and 72V to 24V DCDC converter. Everything is fitted into a 1997 'T' reg Peugeot 306 chassis. It is in very good condition with no rust and half leather interior, CD player, four good tyres, the front being thin Citreon 2CV wheels and tyres. 
All the contollers are fitted, wired and working, reversing lights and reversing switch fitted and working, 6 x Batteries have been fitted and wired and the car runs under it's own power, but is under powered and needs 6 x more batteries to complete, and wired in parallel with the other 6 batteries.( This will give you 72Vdc at 210Amps). 
I also have most of the parts to fit a mileage extender system and a schematic diagram too, the car comes with all the paperwork and plans i used when building it. (I am a qualified Rolls-Royce Electrical Engineer).
Due to poor fitness, I have, with great regret, decided to sell it as an on going project with the hopes that someone can finish it and start using it as I intended. This should be a very easy fix for someone with the time and small amount of cash needed to complete.(Aprox. £600). With the additional batteries, the car should easily do over 70 mph, and around 50 miles per charge. The car's V5C has been changed to reflect fuel used 'Electric' and is under SORN. It has 4 batteries under the boot floor and 2 more under the bonnet, with a box fitted to take the additional 6 batteries under the electronics shelf in the engine bay. 
Bellow is a couple of links to the motors and controllers I have fitted:- 
Controllers :- KBL72401E,24V-72V,400A,BLDC Controller/With Regen - Kelly Controls, LLC 
Motors:- Car Hub Motor 72V 7KW - Kelly Controls, LLC 
There is over £3,000 worth of new parts fitted. 
This is a collect only item and will need trailered away. If you have any questions please call me Steve on 07758447161.
Asking only £1,500 ovno.
Contact me for pictures.


----------

